# Financial Districts of the world



## Trump_87 (Feb 4, 2005)

United States has Wall street (NY), Canada has Bay Street (Toronto).. What are some others out there?


----------



## 909 (Oct 22, 2003)

London has the City. Marunouchi, Tokyo is known as the center of Japan's financial industry according to wikipedia.


----------



## Bombay Boy (May 6, 2005)

the bombay stock exchange is on dalal street (literally trader's street), but the financial district is a few block away - nariman point


----------



## MikeHunt (Nov 28, 2004)

Bombay Boy said:


> the bombay stock exchange is on dalal street (literally trader's street), but the financial district is a few block away - nariman point


I'm going to Bombay in a few months and look forward to it.

Do you have any photos of the Bombay financial district?


----------



## kiretoce (May 26, 2004)

Makati City (Ayala Avenue mainly) in Metro Manila, Philippines is the country's financial district.


----------



## Bombay Boy (May 6, 2005)

MikeHunt said:


> I'm going to Bombay in a few months and look forward to it.
> 
> Do you have any photos of the Bombay financial district?


the winter months really are the best time to visit

nariman point is not much to look at, made on reclaimed land in the 70s, concrete boxes with severe government height restrictions (bombay might be one of the rare cities where residential buildings are taller than commercial)

but you can see lots of pics on bombay here 

and here

enjoy your stay


----------



## MikeHunt (Nov 28, 2004)

Thanks. I'm going in February and cannot wait!


----------



## Bombay Boy (May 6, 2005)

ahhh. are you coming over for the cricket tour?


----------



## Travis007 (Jul 19, 2004)

909 said:


> London has the City. Marunouchi, Tokyo is known as the center of Japan's financial industry according to wikipedia.


I thought Shinjuku was Tokyo's financial centre.


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

This is London's financial district - 'The City':


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

The Loop, I suppose, for Chicago.


----------



## HighSpeedTrain (Jul 6, 2005)

Reforma for Mexico City,


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

Chicago Loop is chicago financial district.


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

in Israel 2 financial districtsne of them in Tel Aviv second one in Ramat Gan:

Tel Aviv:





Ramat Gan:


----------



## Joris Goedhart (Jan 20, 2004)

Amsterdam has Damrak.


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

Nice pics Zohar.


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

The neighborhood Wall St is in is actually called the Financial Dist.


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

wjfox2002 said:


> Nice pics Zohar.



thanx


----------



## mikep (Apr 7, 2005)

Toronto


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Hong Kong has Central

The financial capital of Asia!


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

Panama City's financial (aka Banking) district straddles two city districts: "El Cangrejo" and "Obarrio." Calle 50(th. St.) is the main artery that runs the length of both districts. The Panama Stock Exchange, most banks and other financial institutions are on either side of this street.

Panama City as host to over 120 foreign banks is arguably the banking capital of Latin America. Most of the argument will come from Sao Paulans in Brazil. Be that as it may,this is Panama City's financial district.


----------



## OREO (Jul 16, 2005)

WANCH said:


> Hong Kong has Central
> 
> The financial capital of Asia!


Very cool photo :cheers:


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

Wall Street is quite possibly the most famous name in finance, but Midtown Manhattan is much, much larger.


----------



## hngcm (Sep 17, 2002)

San Diego has.....umm.......Downtown.


----------



## nick_taylor (Mar 7, 2003)

pottebaum said:


> Wall Street is quite possibly the most famous name in finance, but Midtown Manhattan is much, much larger.


In terms of being famous, yes. In terms of global importance and overall size its pretty much London.


----------



## XiaoBai (Dec 10, 2002)

Shanghai has LuJiaZui


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

I thought Shanghai's was Pudong

Central is one of the best looking financial districts. It has open gardens, futuristic skyscrapers, upscale shopping, luxury hotels and of course, busy people. Working here is fast paced! Saturday and Sundays, alot of Filipino OFWs gather in the parks and have festivals. I'm actually half Filipino myself  

More images of Central,









Central at night









nighttime



























In Sundays, Central becomes little Philippines.


----------



## HOODTech (Mar 31, 2005)

If anyone cares...
Perth has 'the Terrace'. (St George's Terrace).


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

Singapore has SHENTON WAY for now (2005 to 2010?), where all the main skyscrapers and offices are located.

Beyond that, Singapore will have Marina Bay a.k.a. the New Downtown (2010 onwards?). Currently, Marina Bay only has 1 skyscraper in use, with 4 under construction, 1 site recently sold to a developer and another site currently being tendered out for sale...

Marina Bay is located on reclaimed land just beside Shenton Way. Imagine, its just one huge chunk of empty flat land by the waterfront just beside the existing Business district. A DEVELOPER'S DREAM!!!


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

Nairobi's is Central Nairobi. (biggest financial centre in East Africa)


----------



## fcom1 (Nov 29, 2004)

Napoli financial centre



















Milan (u/C)


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

Zürich has the Bahnhofstrasse,
areal pic:








The big building in the center/front is the Swiss National Bank in Zürich.

Paradeplatz (part of Bahnhofstrasse):








UBS left Credit Suisse right.
(The Paradeplatz is also the most expensive field in the swiss Monopoly  )

The stock excanche is not far from:


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

The financial district in Naples reminds me of Tokyo or Chiba


----------



## Anekdote (Apr 11, 2005)

Vienna's new Financial District









Vienna's old Financial District








This picture is one of many pictures in this thread:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=190315


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

ignoramus said:


> Singapore has SHENTON WAY for now (2005 to 2010?), where all the main skyscrapers and offices are located.


*Shenton Way* & *Raffles Place*. (They are continuous with each other as will be the new downtown at Marina Bay)

Marina Bay is going to be a new district, but it will not likely replace the other two by 2010. It will augment them.

Surrounded by skyscrapers at Raffles Place (pic by huaiwei)









Wall of skyscrapers along Shenton Way (pic by babystan)









Raffles Place is bordered by the Singapore River


















some scenes by baqthier


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

^ Awesome pics there


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

thanks 

Nevertheless despite the impressive skyscrapers, its a bit sad considering what was sacrificed.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=134656


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*London*'s emerging financial district is in Canary Wharf :





































Although the City will be the traditional financial hub :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Hong Kong*'s financial district consists of 3 areas : Central and Admiralty
































































... and Wan Chai


----------



## SoboleuS (Aug 1, 2003)

Warsaw Financial District is situated in... the City center  Its construction started in 1975.


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Honolulu, Hawaii has the downtown financial district, where Bishop St. is the main thoroughfare.

Quito, Ecuador has the Mariscal Sucre District, where Amazonas Ave. is the main thoroughfare.

Guayaquil, Ecuador has the Banking District, where 9 de Octubre Ave. is the main artery.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Wan Chai is more like HK's midtown. The area is mostly government offices, a few consulates and some minor offices. Central is still HK's main financial district. That's where most of the banks are located and so is the HK stock exchange.


----------



## IGH (Aug 26, 2004)

La Défense in Paris


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

La Defense is a nice financial district for Paris but it's built on the edge of the city. I think the city center preserves the historical architecture and put the modern buildings on the outskirts. There are only a few modern looking buildings in the city center like the Montparnasse, Pompidou Center and the Bibloteque Nacional for example.









Central from the Peak


----------



## Desven (May 18, 2004)

ZOHAR said:


> in Israel 2 financial districtsne of them in Tel Aviv second one in Ramat Gan:
> 
> Tel Aviv:
> 
> ...



i've always thought that Ramat Gan is a part of Tel Aviv...

in Germany it's just Frankfurt!


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Mainhattan!!!


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Here's another one of *Frankfurt* :


----------



## willo (Jan 3, 2005)

azca and castellana avenue in madrid


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Desven said:


> i've always thought that Ramat Gan is a part of Tel Aviv...
> 
> in Germany it's just Frankfurt!



Ramat Gan is suburb of Tel Aviv


----------



## Desven (May 18, 2004)

^^and that's just what i thought,so i couldn't understand why you seperated Tel Aviv and Ramat Gan


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Lima Peru has two CBD (central business district) one is the centre, the old one and the other is the more modern one San Isidro, where most of the tallest buildings in the city are, this district is near the touristic district of Miraflores and the bohemian district of Barranco. But if you talk about streets there are many such as Javier Prado, La Republica y Rivera Navarrete.


----------



## Siopao (Jun 22, 2005)

Wall Street, NYC
Bay Street, Toronto


----------



## Donkie (Mar 5, 2003)

* Canary Wharf  *


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Desven said:


> ^^and that's just what i thought,so i couldn't understand why you seperated Tel Aviv and Ramat Gan


but Ramat Gan is city!!


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

If New York has Wall St., San Francisco has Montgomery St.


----------



## crazyjoeda (Sep 10, 2004)

Toronto has a huge financial district, the only place in North America that can top it is NYC. 

In Vancouver we have Georgia street.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Actually there are lots! Chicago and Mexico City for example


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

São Paulo has three main financial districts: Paulista Avenue, the Old Center and Berrini Avenue


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

SAO PAULO, BRAZIL!

Financial Districts


----------



## Diboto (Oct 20, 2004)

I will wait until the next page, not to overload this one.


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

This is what the Financial Dist in NYC looks like.


----------



## Diboto (Oct 20, 2004)

These are some pics. from BOGOTA's financial districts. The first one is the downtown area, also known as the International Centre. The second one, which is much smaller is simply known as the financial center.

I want to thank forumer Santotam, from Bogota, who took some of the pictures a couple of days ago. Bogota and other Colombian cities are easily recognized in Latin America for their red brick-made buildings, both new and old ones.

International Centre















​
Financial Center









​


----------

